# Some unknown application is using a lot of packet data



## sp33dyk (Jun 18, 2014)

My Samsung Galaxy Y GT-S5360 has Android version: *2.3.6*. My phone isn't rooted.

Recently some unknown app is using my 2G packet data mysteriously. I am on a cheap internet plan, so this uses up good percentage of my data; though I can ignore it. But my phone becomes hot (~35° C) and obviously battery gets used up. The mysterious usage eats up data ranging between 4-20 MBs. I am unsure if it is random or just that I am lucky to notice this.

To find out, I tried out various *usage monitoring apps*, but that none helped to find out which app uses the data. The overall usage in the monitoring app accounts to the used sum, but no signs of what app it is. 

I just have Google account(with sync off for Picasa albums) and WhatsApp listed in my *Accounts and sync settings*. Both have been ON since the day I have this phone, but this thing is happening recently, so I cannot blame it. Also, I do not have much that'd get synced and use this lot of data.

I have disabled auto update of my phone and the Play Store apps. 
Due to low internal memory, I have uninstalled all of the default app's(i.e Google Map, Talk, Mail etc) updates except Play Store.

For having a clear idea I will list down the apps whose services are ON on my phone:


Spoiler




WhatsApp
Rocket Player
Assistant
Battery Solo Widget
Notification Toggle
DRM Content - com.sec.android.provider.drm
Software Update - com.wssyncmldm
Email - com.andoid.email - I do not use this. Never used it.
Google Services (2 processes and 3 services) - Cloud-to-Device Messaging service, NetworkLocationService, Google Message Service.
Messaging
SnsService
Time
SyncmlDS - com.smlds
Maps * 2 (dunno why, but I see 2)
Software update - com.sec.android.fotaclient
Swype




I had a thought if the counter on my service provider's side is bugged, but I have seen the uplink and downlink symbols continuously lighted, I switch on my packet data and find a crazy amount of data getting accounted in my usage. 

PS: I stay in Mumbai, India. I am on Aircel's GSM network. 

Will be thankful if you can help me find a solution to this problem. I have tried to provide most the information that I thought would be helpful, please ask if you need more information.
Thanks for reading such big post.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please run a security scan on your Android device using MBAM:

https://www.malwarebytes.org/mobile/


----------



## sp33dyk (Jun 18, 2014)

I've been using Malwarebytes for my PC since years but never noticed it got a mobile version too, thanks for that. 

I installed it and it detected nothing on my device.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Just a thought have you tried stopping the apps, then restart 1 at a time and see if anything triggers the data use.


----------



## sp33dyk (Jun 18, 2014)

Yep, that is a good idea. I will try this when I face it. Thanks.


----------

